# [Fedora] Kein Sound mit OnBoard-Soundkarte



## Sebastian Wramba (5. April 2004)

Tagchen zusammen,

ich habe folgendes, seltsames Problem: Meine OnBoard-Soundkarte wird unter Fedora erkannt (Hersteller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SIS], Modell: Sound Controller, Modul: i810_audio) und auch der Testsound lässt sich einwandfrei abspielen.

Sobald ich aber eine CD abspielen will, passiert gar nichts. Und auch alle anderen Sounds kommen nur aus dem Gehäuselautsprecher.

Weiß jemand woran das liegen könnte?

MfG Sebastian


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (5. April 2004)

OK, hat sich erledigt. Ich hab einfach die XMMS Version 1.2.10 installiert und dann ging's plötzlich. Ob das die Problemlösung ist oder sich das Problem von alleine durch was anderes gelöst hat, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Stibie (6. April 2004)

Vllt. war auch im Mixer (weis jetzt nicht welchen du benutzt) der Regler für die *.wav bzw. CD-Ausgabe auf "MUTE" oder "0" gesetzt!


----------

